# RP :) ? (anyone welcome)



## Whitelion (May 20, 2017)

Hello there ^.^ 
I am kind of new to the furry fandom so let me please say: "Hi whats up  " 
Anyway I am looking for someone to rp with :3 i am mostly dominant ^.^"  so maybe someone sub?  

but anyone is welcome  , i have quite some rp experience and dont mind rping most things  
hope some people are interested,
Ps: English is not my first language, 
Pps: My fursona is a muscular snow tiger


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 20, 2017)

Whitelion said:


> i am mostly dominant ^.^" so maybe someone sub?


I totally didn't see this coming but I don't mind it either
Hit me with a note if you're interested in a big-ass (not literally) minotaur with a snake tail hehehe


----------



## Whitelion (May 21, 2017)

More people wanne join ?  always have room for more people and open to lost of ideas


----------



## Snowfurry360 (May 21, 2017)

Whitelion said:


> Hello there ^.^
> I am kind of new to the furry fandom so let me please say: "Hi whats up  "
> Anyway I am looking for someone to rp with :3 i am mostly dominant ^.^"  so maybe someone sub?
> 
> ...





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I totally didn't see this coming but I don't mind it either
> Hit me with a note if you're interested in a big-ass (not literally) minotaur with a snake tail hehehe


I wanna RP! Fantasy ok? (Mild at least?)


----------



## wildhead_the_fox (May 21, 2017)

I'd love to join! that is if you're ok with it? hmu with a note if yes! =^-^=



Whitelion said:


> More people wanne join ?  always have room for more people and open to lost of ideas


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 24, 2017)

I'm totally interested in joining. just contact me at zuhlked@cusd50students.org any time.


----------



## Whitelion (May 24, 2017)

Send you a message furrygameremopunk  (on the email :3 you provided)


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 28, 2017)

I'm intrested, I'll hit you up in the notes.


----------



## Eleven-lyc (May 28, 2017)

Whitelion said:


> Anyway I am looking for someone to rp with :3 i am mostly dominant ^.^"





Whitelion said:


> More people wanne join ?  always have room for more people and open to lost of ideas


Seems you've attracted quite a few! I've been thinking for a while that it might be fun to team up with a fellow "dom", and gang up with them upon some lucky fur. Not something I've ever done before, but it sounds fun. Regarding NSFW I tend to be into darker themes (bondage/fear/kidnapping/e.t.c.). Reply here or send over a PM if this idea sounds to your taste.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (May 28, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> Seems you've attracted quite a few! I've been thinking for a while that it might be fun to team up with a fellow "dom", and gang up with them upon some lucky fur. Not something I've ever done before, but it sounds fun. Regarding NSFW I tend to be into darker themes (bondage/fear/kidnapping/e.t.c.). Reply here or send over a PM if this idea sounds to your taste.



Heh.. if you need a non NPC to gang up on, I could volunteer. That is, of course, if you guys don't mind doing a three way RP.


----------



## poproxxy (May 29, 2017)

I'm always down for rp, I do nsfw and sfw, and i enjoy dark and zany things!

Send over a pm if you want!


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

I'll play a female anthro fox, which you can make taur or feral at will.


----------



## Carlos Thadeu (Jun 20, 2017)

contact me at: ct_thadeu2@yahoo.com.br and we shall see ^^


----------



## Whitelion (Jun 30, 2017)

anyone else :3 ?


----------



## Delta-Core (Jun 4, 2018)

Eleven-lyc said:


> Seems you've attracted quite a few! I've been thinking for a while that it might be fun to team up with a fellow "dom", and gang up with them upon some lucky fur. Not something I've ever done before, but it sounds fun. Regarding NSFW I tend to be into darker themes (bondage/fear/kidnapping/e.t.c.). Reply here or send over a PM if this idea sounds to your taste.


Sure id like to RP that.
I tend to be a sub but i cam play dom if need be


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey this looks like it could be fun, if your still open id love to join!


----------

